# DCWC EXtraviganza May 7 & 8 Be There



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on out to Durham County Wildlife Club (DCWC) in Morrisville, NC. For our annual Archery Extraviganza Fun Shoot weekend.
Field, Hunter, Animal, 600 Rounds even a few 3D critters thrown in.
Fun all weekend. Day light till dark and then some.
Shooting, grilling, eating, jawing, smack talking, laughing, camping, fishing and of course ice cream all to be enjoyed when you show up to take part.

Come on out and play at DCWC where field archery lives.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Our "normal: ice cream may be contingent on how much damage was done to the Hersey distributor by the tornadoes in that area on Sat. I've not seen it for myself, but word is that their building was severely damaged on Sat. 

But even if we have to get it from the grocery store, there "will be" ice cream. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Prag


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:clap: Should be able to make at least 1 of the 2 days...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depending on how I feel post-op I may try to come visit for a while. Doubt I'll be up to shooting yet.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Depending on how I feel post-op I may try to come visit for a while. Doubt I'll be up to shooting yet.


Post op??? Everything OK?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Post op??? Everything OK?


If you'd come to some of our shoots, you'd know what's going on. :shade:

Shoot hard this Thu. Cindy and then recover quickly.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably gonna get divorced but I plan on being there at least one day!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NCSUarcher said:


> Probably gonna get divorced but I plan on being there at least one day!


I'll believe it when I see it (the being there portion). :shade:


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll believe it when I see it (the being there portion). :shade:


LOL! I know! Well let me put it this way, I no longer work every other weekend, so my chances went up 50%, I bought a Hoyt Vantage pro and ACC's, so now my chances are about 85%....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

NCSUarcher said:


> LOL! I know! Well let me put it this way, I no longer work every other weekend, so my chances went up 50%, I bought a Hoyt Vantage pro and ACC's, so now my chances are about 85%....


Don't forge tto help me round up the rest of the troops. I know there are several of the guys that have been wanting to shoot Field and the Extravaganza is the place to try it for the first time!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NCSUarcher said:


> LOL! I know! Well let me put it this way, I no longer work every other weekend, so my chances went up 50%, I bought a Hoyt Vantage pro and ACC's, so now my chances are about 85%....


Just got off the phone with Jarlicker checking on weather today. Going to check back with him around 4:00 to see if I should make the drive there today.



Spoon13 said:


> Don't forge tto help me round up the rest of the troops. I know there are several of the guys that have been wanting to shoot Field and the Extravaganza is the place to try it for the first time!!!


Dude, what happened to you at the DCWC shoot? One minute you're there - next minute not only are you gone, but your whole shooting group had hi-tailed it out of there.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just got off the phone with Jarlicker checking on weather today. Going to check back with him around 4:00 to see if I should make the drive there today.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what happened to you at the DCWC shoot? One minute you're there - next minute not only are you gone, but your whole shooting group had hi-tailed it out of there.



Kirsten only had a short term hall pass so she left on 11 I think. Addison and I finished the half and I really wanted to get back home and make sure things were gonna be okay with the weather coming in. Besides, my knee was swelling a little bit and I really didn't need to shoot 28 on it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Kirsten only had a short term hall pass so she left on 11 I think. Addison and I finished the half and I really wanted to get back home and make sure things were gonna be okay with the weather coming in. Besides, my knee was swelling a little bit and I really didn't need to shoot 28 on it.


That reminds me - did you pick up a crying towel at LAS this year? 

I will probably be a bit late on Sat. so don't be in too be of a hurry to leave. Going to run a 5K at 8:30 AM in Pine Level then head to Durham.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Don't forge tto help me round up the rest of the troops. I know there are several of the guys that have been wanting to shoot Field and the Extravaganza is the place to try it for the first time!!!


I will try! Yes this would e the best opportunity for them to try it! I know I enjoyed it the first time!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That reminds me - did you pick up a crying towel at LAS this year?


They gave me one. Thanks for asking. :thumb:


----------



## swhipple (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you come to just one day or the other? I'm supposed to work that weekend :angry: but I might be able wrangle one day off. I've been wanting to try a field event and haven't been able to make one yet.

Shawn


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

swhipple said:


> Can you come to just one day or the other? I'm supposed to work that weekend :angry: but I might be able wrangle one day off. I've been wanting to try a field event and haven't been able to make one yet.
> 
> Shawn


Absolutely - this is the most casual archery event ever "organized". Come stay an hour or come stay the whole weekend. Just bring a desire to have fun and enjoy the sport of archery.


----------



## swhipple (Feb 21, 2011)

Vacation just got approved for Saturday!! So I'm in. Looking forward to it.

Shawn


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Allright...I don't know how this got this far down the week before the event, but this cannot pass...

I'll be rolling in a little late on Saturday looks like...who do I gotta bring some :darkbeer: for...?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll take one of your buying.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Allright...I don't know how this got this far down the week before the event, but this cannot pass...
> 
> I'll be rolling in a little late on Saturday looks like...who do I gotta bring some :darkbeer: for...?


Me Me Me - I'll be a little late as well - hopefully around noon.

Jarlicker has a pork roast in line for "dinner on the grounds" Sat. and the ice cream is ready.

We even have "real" electricity at the archery shelter now - no more extension cords from the pistol range.

Lost of work been done at DCWC this winter & spring, so everyone come check us out.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope all of you have a GREAT time this weekend. I'll be thinking about y'all having a blast flinging arrows and drinking beer (after shooting of course). Looking like great weather too. Just make sure Treaton leaves some ice cream for the rest of you! LOL!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll take one of your buying.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Me Me Me - I'll be a little late as well - hopefully around noon.
> 
> Jarlicker has a pork roast in line for "dinner on the grounds" Sat. and the ice cream is ready.
> 
> ...


Not sure exactly when I'll be pulling in...but I know there will be a stocked cooler in the bed of the truck when I do...




LoneEagle0607 said:


> I hope all of you have a GREAT time this weekend. I'll be thinking about y'all having a blast flinging arrows and drinking beer (after shooting of course). Looking like great weather too. Just make sure Treaton leaves some ice cream for the rest of you! LOL!!


We're not saving you nothing...get your own ice cream:tongue: Get well soon, we miss heckling you...plus I'm getting tired of carrying around your release...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You guys better make sure you have your own stock of :darkbeer:...things are looking a bit more grim for me making it this weekend...:mad2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You guys better make sure you have your own stock of :darkbeer:...things are looking a bit more grim for me making it this weekend...:mad2:


Trust me - I never expect to see you until you get out of your vehicle. Hope you can make it!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like I could probably make it, but not until about 4...anybody still going to be there then? Don't want to waste the gas if not...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Looks like I could probably make it, but not until about 4...*anybody still going to be there then*? Don't want to waste the gas if not...


Dude - we'll be just getting started by then - going to be there all night & Sunday too


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like everyone had a great time. I know from a picture that there was plenty of food!!! Glad y'all had fun. Sure missed seeing everyone.


----------



## swhipple (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to say thanks to everyone who helped set this event up. I had a great time and I know events like this don't happen without people working hard to pull it together. Special thanks to Chad and Steve for showing me around the course and answering all my noob questions. This was my first field archery event but it won't be my last!!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Really enjoyed being back at DCWC and shooting some field, great event and people as always! Thanks jarlicker for all the hospitality and I'll be back soon!


----------

